# Rockport thieves



## Specktater (May 25, 2011)

If you are headed to Rockport do not leave Yeti coolers in boats or anywhere outside. Four Yetis were stolen out of boats in Bayhouse Condos last Thursday night and all were locked down with cable locks. Bummer!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

People are stealing Yetis now? Were they the limited edition "Bay Boat Grey" ones? 
It sucks that no one can be trusted now. I always think "out of sight out of mind".

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## pgrem (Sep 5, 2011)

That sucks!! Do you know if the targeted boats were in slips on the water or on the trailer in the parking lot?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I wonder if you can 'brand' your coolers so at least they won't be easily resold? A hot solder iron would do it.


----------



## Specktater (May 25, 2011)

As far as I know, all boats were in the water. Have given some thought to branding. Solder iron should work great.


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

Even in rockport.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

People need to start stashing rattlers in their Yeti's overnight.


----------



## rwnitro (Feb 11, 2010)

If you leave a Yeti outside unattended in any city, vehicle, boat or marina, it will disappear. It's been proven many times but people continue to put it to the test.


----------



## redfish1116 (Jan 30, 2011)

I live in portland and a couple of months ago mine was stolen off my boat in my driveway... It truly is pathetic that people cant keep their **** hands off what doesnt belong to them... My parent always told me that if it isn't yours keep your **** hands off of it...


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

The trolls see them on the way to the shoe section at Academy and look at the price. They realize it costs more than the shoes they want to steal and it gets the wheels rolling.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

it was a pain we carried ours upstairs every night for 7 in a row at Port A-but it came home--a man we met there lost his the first night--they work great but I wonder if they are worth the trouble-???


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

It is a sad that you can not have nice things anymore. It sucks for Yeti but I have to say since I replaced my Yeti with a $50 dollar Igloo I have not had any problems, knock on wood!


----------



## KennerTRP (Jan 10, 2006)

My wife and I were in Rockport this weekend. Did not take the boat but hauled out the Yeti. Carried it in the hotel each night. Asked for room on first floor. What sucks about any yeti is, you have to baby sit the **** things. Hell I still would be worried about any ice chest left out.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Do you need a new cap?*



tspitzer said:


> it was a pain we carried ours upstairs every night for 7 in a row at Port A-but it came home--a man we met there lost his the first night--they work great but I wonder if they are worth the trouble-???


Unless you just have to have the YETI cap then no prob not worth it. Ain't no way I'm hauling a Yeti outta the boat at night, esp up any stairs... they're heavy enough when empty! The Coleman Extreme series at 1/4 the price keeps ice better than the Igloos, no latches to break, lid stays shut, keeps ice as long as any Yeti for a couple days. Uless im living at the Land Cut for a week, just overkill for all the hassle - thx to the vunables! Thanks for nothing S J Lee! Grrrrr!  (ok... rant over)


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Damnit!!! I had mine stolen too off the boat while on the trailer parked under the house last Thursday night...directly across from Cove.....worst part, my fiance had given it to me for my birthday on Wednesday at noon so we could use it on the boat for the holiday weekend, had it for less than 12 hours. $500 ****** into the wind.. They didn't steel the cabled one in the back of the truck. F-in theifs.......and yes, had I woken up, the Castle Law would have come into play. Choice they make when they are deciding a cooler is worth their life....


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, it's probably been stolen 2 more times since it was stolen from you.


----------



## Hookem1 (Feb 23, 2011)

This has been going on for the last year in both Rockport and Port A. At what point do the cops bait the thieves and nab em. According to the police it is crack heads out of Corpus. I took a Dremmel
and carved my name and DL number on the bottom if they should end up a a pawn shop.


----------



## misscoley (Jul 17, 2012)

Funny thing about this **** is that I saw in the classified section on Sunday an add for yeti's for sale and the guy said he'd be in Rockport. I had mine stolen during daylight hours. I was waiting out a little squall in June at mother-in-laws condo and cooler was gone. Taken between 630-730 am. I sure wish I could catch these guys.


----------



## misscoley (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry to add to my last one but the police dept does know about and seems like they don't give a ****. So I'm like the others and if I catch you the castle law will come into play next time. I feel like setting the fing thieves up. Maybe I'm overreacting but I can't stand and won't tolerate a liar or a thief.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Booby trap the things and sit back and watch.


----------



## misscoley (Jul 17, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinkn^^^^


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Trap it then some sorry AH will sue you for the damages he received and "your" president will give him additional welfare relief for the disability so he is unable to go out and legally work at his profession and steal some more.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People are stealing Yetis now? Were they the limited edition "Bay Boat Grey" ones?
> It sucks that no one can be trusted now. I always think "out of sight out of mind".
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Don't think they are on to the gray ones yet.
I think Yetis are going to be band, causing too much crime.sad3sm


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Set one on a tailgate in that parking lot, wait in the bushes with a 12 pack, high powered pellet gun and full camo and light them up when they start walking off with it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

They might haul out a hog leg and return fire, you never know. Maybe shoot that pellet gun from 50 yards away, at least. And have a back trail through the bushes, back to your car.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Go to Home Depot and buy the wireless motion detector, hide it under the bed rail of your truck or on the console of the boat that is sitting in the driveway. Put the sounder at your bedside next to the glock.....problem solved!


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

sotxks said:


> Go to Home Depot and buy the wireless motion detector, hide it under the bed rail of your truck or on the console of the boat that is sitting in the driveway. Put the sounder at your bedside next to the glock.....problem solved!


This!!!!


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

And don't post your pre-meditated murder plan on a public forum.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

my son won ours--I would not spend they money--I could go on a nice fishing trip for what one cost-they do work great for trips like going to the land cut---we use ours to haul food on long trips--leave the shut ice will last a long time--


----------



## Hollon (May 9, 2013)

Good idea. I think i'll try the motion detector light. A neighbor lost 3 Yetis from his back yard a couple weeks ago (4th of July weekend) on Wood St. My Engel was on our front porch full of beer. Hahahahahahaha thieving bastards.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Been a lot of threads on this subject and Rockport was mentioned more than any other location.

TH


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Am I the only one who had an igloo stolen ?


MO


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mozingo1952 said:


> Am I the only one who had an igloo stolen ?
> 
> MO


They just needed something to carry the beer off in and it happened to be there...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

sotxks said:


> Go to Home Depot and buy the wireless motion detector, hide it under the bed rail of your truck or on the console of the boat that is sitting in the driveway. Put the sounder at your bedside next to the glock.....problem solved!


They have them at Harbor Freight for about $15. I keep the sensor by the garage door when it's open so I'll know if anyone sneaks in.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> Been a lot of threads on this subject and Rockport was mentioned more than any other location.
> 
> TH


If you go over to Wilson Cut on the Island it is BAD there too--always surprise me with 4-6 different laws up and down 361--I guess they are watching drinking and speeding not the guys stealing--


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

One time feeching with my dad,
We rented a motel and my dad had about 2 cases in an igloo. Woke up the next morning to go crack a cold one, next thing I know all the beer is gone and the igloo was stil there!!! **** a holes stole the beer!!


----------



## Wet_Willie (Mar 23, 2013)

Sunburn I think Your dad just didn't tell you he stayed up late. LOL J/K


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

sun burn said:


> One time feeching with my dad,
> We rented a motel and my dad had about 2 cases in an igloo. Woke up the next morning to go crack a cold one, next thing I know all the beer is gone and the igloo was stil there!!! **** a holes stole the beer!!


Night at the motel................$75
Igloo cooler........................ $30
Two cases of beerz..............$25

Drinking beerz as a teenager with your Dad for breakfast*..............PRICELESS*


----------



## isle of breton (Jun 16, 2011)

*reply*

'Am I the only one who had an igloo stolen ?'

Some people have no limit to the depth that they will stoop to........L O L


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

wish I had a picture to share' but lost it somewhere. Buddy had a 70 qt Igloo that lived in the back of his truck, he had tie downs for it. The Igloo traveled for a few years without being bothered. Decided he wanted a new one so For kicks he put black house letters on top and front - YETI - on the old one. Stolen within 3 days at Home Depot.

We've always wondered if the thief sold it as a Yeti and at what price.....???


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's what you need for cooler thieves. Had a young punk try a couple of years ago, now he can't use his right arm.


----------

